

Minecraft coming to Xbox live?  - mattwdelong
http://www.joystiq.com/2011/02/22/minecraft-clone-coming-to-xbox-live-indie-games-fortresscraft/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

======
jefe78
A ripped off version seems more appropriate. This seems...well, criminal.

I love Minecraft. I hope Notch does something to stop this. I'd love to see
Minecraft on the Xbox, but not if it means stealing someone else's idea.

~~~
vyrotek
The idea for Minecraft came from Infiniminer.

~~~
ugh
To be fair, though, Infiniminer has extremely little in common with Minecraft.
There are some superficial similarities [0] but it is a completely different
(combat based) game.

I still think that clones are perfectly alright, even good, for everyone.

[0] The world is made of destroyable blocks and has low-res, non-aliased
textures. That’s about it.

------
vyrotek
Looks really nice. Sorry, but I'd rather play that than the original
Minecraft.

I find it funny that lately we've had to encourage a lot of startups to keep
going after they realized they have direct competition doing the same thing,
but for games we yell at folks who copy but improve.

~~~
WalkStabWalk
Startups aren't art.

~~~
Jach
Art isn't special enough to break the rules.

------
kinetik
The title is deliberately misleading. The linked article clearly refers to
this being a different project.

~~~
mattwdelong
Was not deliberate. Should I change it? What do you recommend? Seriously.

~~~
pygy_
Simply put the original title, this is recomended here anyway.

 _Minecraft clone coming to Xbox Live Indie Games: FortressCraft_

------
Jach
Does XBox Live support Java? Seems like Notch could just upload the Jar and
sell it there if they do. Otherwise this serves an extra market, hopefully
some new and distinguishing features rather than just a graphics overhaul that
could probably be ported into regular Minecraft as a texture pack... (For
those crying idea-stealing, remember Notch got many of his ideas from the
modders of InfDev, besides the more obvious points about block engines and
sandbox worlds and so on.)

Minecraft has 1.3m sales, if this achieves anything close to that volume I'll
be amazed and scratch my head wondering where the point of market saturation
is for big-block-engine adventure games.

~~~
Lewisham
Xbox does not have a Java runtime, it's XNA with C# or C++.

C# should make a port job fairly easy.

------
null_ptr
I never played Minecraft, nor do I have an X360. But seeing this is absolutely
disgusting, not even the slightest attempt was made to disguise wholesale
copying! Awful, I hope this doesn't see the light of day.

